# Purple Passion HTC Hub skin needed



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Can one of you that is running sense 3.0 grab the htc skin purple passion for me?

HTC Hub isn't working on the rom I'm running and my wife has to have the purple skin on her TB.... lmao

Thanks in advance... for this, I have looked everywhere and while most other sense 3.0 skins are posted up, this one isn't.


----------

